# February 2010 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER Acarbone624



## Jim (Feb 1, 2010)

Look what I found tucked away in one of my hiding spots! :LOL2: 

This months winner will win a *Megabass SR-X Griffon* in the M Stardust-Shad OB color!

*That's right.....Megabass! Only here Ladies and Gentlemen...only here.* :LOL2: 

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Feb 7, 2009 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in January 2010 your eligible.*

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Im IN .


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## countryboy210 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## gunny146 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## albright1695 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN



hey redbug, nice sig!


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm........ IN!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 1, 2010)

*IN*


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 1, 2010)

In =D>


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 2, 2010)

In


----------



## lcdr frank (Feb 2, 2010)

IN


Frank


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## njTom (Feb 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 2, 2010)

In


----------



## slim357 (Feb 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2010)

Man, drawback off the moderator is we cant play right? [-X


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in.
Nice lure


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 2, 2010)

In


----------



## caten in wv (Feb 2, 2010)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## caveman (Feb 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Andy (Feb 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 3, 2010)

Im in.


----------



## jsharp (Feb 3, 2010)

in


----------



## 2007NNBS (Feb 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Codeman (Feb 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Feb 3, 2010)

:twisted: IN


----------



## shamoo (Feb 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## FigureEight (Feb 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## rusmir (Feb 5, 2010)

im in


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 5, 2010)

In


----------



## D-Man (Feb 6, 2010)

In


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Man, drawback off the moderator is we cant play right? [-X



Yes you can..Why not? 

*No favoritism here. Random.org picks the number and it is what it is. I gain or lose nothing by "hand picking people"......swear on my kids. *


Ok this is how it went down. There were 44 "In". On Random.org I put in 1-44 and the winner was 12.

So that means this months winner was *ACarbone624*

Congrats man!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Way to go ACarbone624 =D> 

Thanks again Jim for the chance =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!! Thanks Jim! :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats ACarbone624! =D>


----------



## Codeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the chance. I like this better than pick a number.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 8, 2010)

U dah man Jim..........JIGGY


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2010)

Way to go ANT!!!!! no wonder we're getting hard wit da fluff :LOL2:


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 8, 2010)

WTG AC624. Hopr you catch a bunch on it.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Way to go ANT!!!!! no wonder we're getting hard wit da fluff :LOL2:



Yeah, see what happens.... now we will get even more! :LOL2:


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats AC! =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats AC..........JIGGY


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats man.. enjoy the prize =D>


----------



## caveman (Feb 8, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> 
good fishing with it.
mike


----------



## njTom (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats Anthony =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats. =D>


----------

